# mozo, quédese con el vuelto



## ninux

Hola a todos:

_Pedí la cuenta al mozo. Al pagar le dije: "Quédese usted con el vuelto, es su propina"
Chiesi il conto al cameriere. Pagando gli dissi: "Tenga pure il resto come mancia"_

Tengo entendido que al que atiende en los restaurantes en España es más correcto llamarle *camarero*,mientras que en América Latina (Al menos en Chile),  se le llama mozo; no recuerdo cuál palabra corresponde en España a la palabra *vuelto* (con éste sentido).

La pregunta es:
¿Cómo ustedes dicen en vuestro país *mozo* y *vuelto*?

Y si estoy equivocado yo.. ¡Corríjanme por favor!

Gracias a todos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Creo que en España es "mujer": *vuelta,* pero mejor que lo confirme algún compañero de allá.
Saludos



> El euro no falta, lo que falta se lo han quitado al darles menos *vuelta* de la que les corresponde. La *propina* sale de *la* *vuelta* de menos que el *camarero* les *...*


----------



## ninux

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Creo que en España es "mujer": *vuelta,* pero mejor que lo confirme algún compañero de allá.
> Saludos


¡Gracias! ¿De tus partes se usa *mozo* y *vuelto*?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ninux said:


> ¡Gracias! ¿De tus partes se usa *mozo* y *vuelto*?


Ciao, 

Si, ma con alcune limitazioni: le donne sono chiamate "señorita" o "señora", invece di "moza"; nei ristoranti più eleganti, è più usato "señor".


----------



## kreiner

En España es femenino: "quédese con la vuelta". Mozo también se dice, pero hoy en día es más normal camarero (lo de mozo suena un poco anticuado).


----------



## Neuromante

kreiner said:


> En España es femenino: "quédese con la vuelta". Mozo también se dice, pero hoy en día es más normal camarero (lo de mozo suena un poco anticuado).



Incluso puede sonar a burla, según la intensión con que lo entones.


----------



## 0scar

ninux said:


> Tengo entendido que al que atiende en los restaurantes en España es más correcto llamarle *camarero*,mientras que en América Latina (Al menos en Chile Argentina), se le llama *mozo*


 
En Chile se dice *garzón y garzona.*


----------



## Estopa

ninux said:


> _Pedí la cuenta al mozo. Al pagar le dije: "Quédese usted con el vuelto, es su propina"_
> _Chiesi il conto al cameriere. Pagando gli dissi: "Tenga pure il resto come mancia"_
> (...)
> La pregunta es:
> ¿Cómo ustedes dicen en vuestro país *mozo* y *vuelto*?
> *Cómo decís en vuestro país *o* Cómo dicen en su país*


 
Sicuramente è stato uno svisto... 

In Spagna si usa anche "las vueltas" (al plurale). Credo che nessuno l'abbia ancora scritto. Scusate se sbaglio.


----------



## Tomby

kreiner said:


> En España es femenino: "quédese con la vuelta". Mozo también se dice, pero hoy en día es más normal camarero (lo de mozo suena un poco anticuado).


Sí, anticuado como decía el anuncio de una bebida marsellesa: "Mozo, un ricard". Mozo es la versión española de la francesa "garçon".
Lo normal es decir "Camarero/a, quedese con la vuelta -o con el cambio-" (con tratamiento de Vd.).


----------



## ninux

Estopa said:


> Sicuramente è stato uno svisto...
> 
> In Spagna si usa anche "las vueltas" (al plurale). Credo che nessuno l'abbia ancora scritto. Scusate se sbaglio.


Gracias Estopa, sí... Más que uno svisto è stata *una svista*, pero tampoco eso...
Es la costumbre de referirse con el "ustedes" en vez de "vosotros" y he mezclado sin pensar en la concordancia...

Gracias a todos por su aporte...

@0scar: de veras, se dice garzón... ¿Será que escucho por la mayoría a cantantes argentinos?

¡Gracias a todos por sus aportes!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ninux said:


> de veras, se dice garzón...


 


			
				Vampiro said:
			
		

> Pero la palabra utilizada en Chile es "garzón", desde Arica a Magallanes.


Vampiro es de Chile. Te dejo el vínculo a camarero/mesero, foro "Solo español".
Saludos


----------



## 0scar

La verdad que no entiendo cómo se originó la costumbre de llamar camarero a alguien que atiende mesas en un restaurante.
¿Alguna vez un salón comedor o una casa de comidas se llamó cámara?
Historicamente las cámaras eran para dormir o trabajar, pero no para comer.


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Ninux,

quale sarebbe di preciso l'argomento per quanto riguarda la tua domanda e la lingua italiana? Il breve esempio iniziale che hai riportato non è abbastanza per il tipo di dibattito che si è generato, mi sembra. Sarebbe più utile per chi cerca nel foro solo spagnolo.


----------



## Estopa

ninux said:


> Gracias Estopa, sí... Más que uno svisto è stata *una svista*, pero tampoco eso...
> Es la costumbre de referirse con el "ustedes" en vez de "vosotros" y he mezclado sin pensar en la concordancia...


 
Grazie della correzione!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Geviert 


Geviert said:


> Ciao Ninux,
> 
> quale sarebbe di preciso l'argomento per quanto riguarda la tua domanda e la lingua italiana? Il breve esempio iniziale che hai riportato non è abbastanza per il tipo di dibattito che si è generato, mi sembra. Sarebbe più utile per chi cerca nel foro solo spagnolo.


L'idea è ottima, ma la discussione è per metà in italiano, quindi non adatta al Forum Solo Spagnolo.
Spero che sia utile anche qui! 

Un saluto,

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## ninux

In effetti.. Avrei dovuto metterlo nel forum di solo spagnolo.

Come dice Laura, spero sia utile pure qui. Potrebbe essere utile lo spunto che mi ha dato Oscar.
In effetti anche in italiano si chiama *cameriere *quello che serve ai tavoli e anche riordina le camere da letto. Più che nei locali, l'assistente nelle botteghe si chiama *garzone* (credo dal francese garçon, perché di solito è un ragazzetto) *mozzo* in italiano è invece l'equivalente del *grumete*.
In sintesi, stavo citando parole simili (trattasi di servitù),  probabilmente con la stessa etimologia, però in italiano e spagnolo  usate in diversi ambiti.

@Oscar Potrebbe interessarti questa pagina:  http://lellobrak.blogspot.com/2008/04/cameriera-serva-dintorni.html 
En todo eso espero de no haberme salido del hilo.


----------



## Geviert

Se rimaniamo a livello di etimo, anche quando salutiamo siamo tutti dei "servi" senza saperlo: ciao (dal veneziano s*c*h*ia*v*o* tuo).


----------

